# How much food should i feed my rabbit?



## rabbitlover7777

I have 3 month old dwarf rabbit......i only give her hay/pellet/water

i give her unlimited hay and water how much pellet should i give per day?

also is it better to feed all the pellets at once or split between multiply times a day.


----------



## Tink82

rabbitlover7777 said:


> I have 3 month old dwarf rabbit......i only give her hay/pellet/water
> 
> i give her unlimited hay and water how much pellet should i give per day?
> 
> also is it better to feed all the pellets at once or split between multiply times a day.


what pellets are you feeding? it depends on the size of your rabbit, excel tells you on the back of the bags what they recommend. Mine get just enough to cover the bottom of their small bowls first thing and last thing.. I nthink everyone is different though, some do it once a day.. I may stand corrected on that! 

EDIT: just re-read it. I'm tired  if she has never had any at all, personally I'd start with a small amout to see how she gets on.. Over feeding pellets can cause poo problems (as I found out with Rosie)


----------



## emzybabe

pellets should only make up 5-10% of a rabbits diet they contain high levels of fats and protein. Over feeding pellets can cause runny bums which can lead to flystrike. however while rabbits are young under 6 months they can have larger quantities of pellets providing they dont cause problems. an adult rabbit needs very few pellets a shot glass worth is plenty for a 2kg rabbit.


----------



## rabbitlover7777

emzybabe said:


> pellets should only make up 5-10% of a rabbits diet they contain high levels of fats and protein. Over feeding pellets can cause runny bums which can lead to flystrike. however while rabbits are young under 6 months they can have larger quantities of pellets providing they dont cause problems. an adult rabbit needs very few pellets a shot glass worth is plenty for a 2kg rabbit.


if im only suppose to give my rabbit 5-10% pellet of its diet.....what else can i feed her on a daily basis?


----------



## Kammie

Read this posted in http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html Its worth reading if this is your first rabbit.



> - As a general rule for how much to feed bunny I was told by my vet the following:
> * If feeding twice a day on pellets the bunny should eat all pellets within 5 mins, any left after this time or if bunny walks away from it then you've fed too much,
> * If feeding twice a day the pellets should be gone within 2 mins, again any left after this time or ignored by bunny means you've given too much,
> * Veg should be given daily, enough should be given that its all eaten within 10 mins, any left after this time or bunny walks away from means too much was given,
> * Hay and water should be unlimited all day everyday,
> * To put bunny on the right amount of food gradually reduce the quantity until food is eaten in the times stated.


----------



## rabbitlover7777

thanks that clears up alot


----------



## Coolybex2000

Hi My 1 and half year old rabbit does not eat hay he just pulls it out the rack and spreads it about what do i do to make him eat it......


----------



## emzybabe

sounds like he could have problems with his teeth - I would take him in to the vets for a check up. 

What hay are you feeding him? not all hays are the same. what other foods are you feeding?

Rabbits who are fed too much "rabbit food" and veg will show little interest in hay - its very important that they eat hay not just for the fiber but because it wears their teeth down and stops them over growinng.


----------



## Summersky

Bunnies that have been overfed other foods may not want to eat hay, and it can take a while to improve their diet. Sudden changes can upset the bunny's gut, so everything needs to be done gradually.

Hay should form the major part of their diet, so for the reluctant munchers, I would try a variety of hay, to see if they have any preferences. Also offer grass - will they eat that? Even a little shop bought Readigrass (but not too much).

Whatever diet a bunny is on, it is wise to make any changes, even to a healthier diet, gradually. Don't suddenly switch.

Once bun is eating hay, and it is available at all times, most average size bunnies will need only an egg cup full of pellets a day - we would usually scatterfeed to make it more interesting (although there are exceptions). An underweight bunny would be fed differently, as would baby buns and bunnies in poor health.

It is always good to monitor weight, as changes are a good indicator of a brewing problem, for example, with teeth.

Many people avoid Burgess Excel, as it can upset tummies. We use Science Selective.


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Coolybex2000 said:


> Hi My 1 and half year old rabbit does not eat hay he just pulls it out the rack and spreads it about what do i do to make him eat it......


I agree, I think it's dental problems. My Buddy used to do that.  Get him checked my the vet ASAP and have put hay/grass on the floor rather then in a rack. Good hay for dental buns include Readigrass, Excel Herbal Forages and fresh grass.  xx


----------



## ruelips

rabbitlover7777 said:


> I have 3 month old dwarf rabbit......i only give her hay/pellet/water
> 
> i give her unlimited hay and water how much pellet should i give per day?
> 
> also is it better to feed all the pellets at once or split between multiply times a day.


I give one small bowl of water each day and Rolph never fully finishes it. Enough hay to fill the rack, and a small handful of pellets twice a day. If I give more pellets Rolph just walks away after eating enough.


----------



## Summersky

a small handful of pellets and loads of fresh hay a day sounds good.

What pellets do you use?


----------



## Coolybex2000

I got him checked they sed he was fine they have put him on this burgess herbal and forage and he loves it i hav no probs with him now thanks for the help



rebecca


----------



## Summersky

Glad bun is oK!


----------

